# My Cassie went to the Rainbow Bridge. Wait for me there Hon!



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Took Cassie to the vet, because her tumor were bleeding a lot. I was trying to get a blood work done, since she were bleeding a lot. As soon the vet saw her, told me that she had deteriorated a lot in the past two weeks. Her tumors had grow and her lymphatic glands were extremely swallowed.
Also, the oozing tumor were like dead meat hanging and she will not last more than two weeks. 
He recommended that for her good, I should let her go. Only, I was able to do it, for the immense love that I feel for her. 
I know , she is not suffering anymore. Now, I need to learn to deal with it. I will miss her very much!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh Nooo, I am so sorry. You took care of her so well, and have done the best for her again. She will be waiting for you. Many hugs....:hug:

I got tears in my eyes when I read this.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I got teary eyed too. I'm so sorry that she was not able to get better. You did what was best for her. Sending good thoughts your way. Of course she will wait for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

RIP sweet Cassie. I'm so sorry for your loss. You loved her so much and she knew it. Sending out my best wishes for your comfort and strength at this sorrowful time. ((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, darling, I'm so sorry. I know you were doing all you possibly could for her, and she knew how much you loved right up to her last breath. Some things, maybe most, are just out of our control. I don't think the pain of such a loss ever completely goes away, but it will come to rest in a quieter place ... in time.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, saying good bye to our best friend is so hard, you can take comfort in knowing her pain is no more and someday you will see her again


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm sorry for your loss


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You did the right thing. I am sure it probably doesn't feel good though  Sorry for losing your baby. She is with my Lady and Smokey right now, just waiting around for us, pain free.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm very sorry. I have not been here for long, but your love for Cassie stood out amidst the many posts and threads that I've read.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry, RIP Cassie


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no! I am so very sorry. You did everything you could for her and most important you loved her so much. You loved her enough that you let her go at the end.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I am so sorry. The love you and Cassie shared was evident in every post you made. May your tears soon be replaced by memories of the good times you and Cassie had together.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry. There are no words. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. This all so sad.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is the hardest thing we must go through and no words seem to be enough. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to read about Cassie. She had a good and happy life with you and knew you loved her till the last second.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry! There is some comfort in knowing that she will be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Writing this with tears in my eyes... I am so sorry for your loss.

Ave shalom,


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run pain free at the Rainbow Bridge, sweet Cassie!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry but Cassie is now out of pain. It will be hard for you in the next few days but you have your other dogs that need you. You will never forget her. You did such a good job making her life better for her just remember that.

big Hug for you.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your pain, and the loss of your Cassie. Know that she is waiting for you...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It was so loving and caring of you to give her that final kindness. The one of the greatest gifts we can give our pets is the ability to leave this earth peacefully, painlessly, and with dignity. Dangit and now I'm crying. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

She'll always be with you.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss of cassie. 
i know how very hard you tried.
as hard as it is to do, it's the compassionate thing to do for our friends.(sometimes i wish it can be done for suffering humans-not meaning to start anything, just sad)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I am so sorry as well. I truly am. You just did the bravest, most unselfish thing you could ever do for a friend. RIP sweet Cassie.
Hugs.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

It is been so hard. I am still wonder if I took this decision too soon. Brake my heart, she was not a dog for me. She were my best friend. You can not imagine, how many times she were my support to keep going. I am very lonely. My pets are the only thing, I am really have that give me companion and happiness. My house feel empty now. I don't think I will ever get another dog like her. I am very hurt, and I am appreciate very much all your condolences.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP, I know how much they mean to us and how hard it is to let go and pray we are doing the best for our loved pets. I'm sure you gave her the comfort she needed to pass knowing you were there for her.  when she needed you


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so deeply sorry for you and your family's loss of Cassie, she sounds like she was great friend who was so lucky to have such a caring and wonderful owner. I hope the good times with her and the happy memories of her can somehow bring you comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> It is been so hard. I am still wonder if I took this decision too soon. Brake my heart, she was not a dog for me. She were my best friend. You can not imagine, how many times she were my support to keep going. I am very lonely. My pets are the only thing, I am really have that give me companion and happiness. My house feel empty now. I don't think I will ever get another dog like her. I am very hurt, and I am appreciate very much all your condolences.


Thats the trouble with our dogs. We all know that their life span is not nearly long enough, so we make the most of every second we have with them. Which in turn just rips your heart out when this horrendous, dark time comes. 

Garth Brook Song........
Looking back on the memory of
The dance we shared beneath the stars above
For a moment all the world was right
How could I have known you'd ever say goodbye
And now I'm glad I didn't know
The way it all would end, the way it all would go
Our lives are better left to chance
I could have missed the pain, 
But I'd have had to miss the dance.

Take care of yourself. We are here for you if you need to talk......


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know how you feel I lost Abigail in May 2007 and I still at times think I put her down too soon. Then December 2008 my husband ran over her sister Sidney. He will never forgive himself and it wasn't his fault.

I have never seen him cry before and I haven't sense. I wonder if I will ever feel about another dog as did those two. Well three I loved my Sweet Pea as well, she was just before Abby.

I myself think it is better to put them down a little too early than a little too late.


----------

